# From Bricklayer to Webbricklayer, good or bad idea?



## Bricklayer Tom (Feb 25, 2017)

Greeting to you all,

My name is Tom and I've been a professional bricklayer for almost 20 years. Due to back issues i was forced to stay home but I didn't lose my passion for them brickies. That's why I recently started blogging to share my bricklaying knowledge with the world wide web.

As i'm new to blogging and i have butterfingers when it comes to computers, my friend helped me out setting up a website and gave me tips to get started. I was wondering if anyone has any tips or tricks that i can use to improve my website. It would be great if you can leave some feedback either positive or negative. Any feedback is welcome. Personally i think that the layout is OK, but the posts can be improved a bit more. Any topic ideas about bricklaying are welcome as well!

Thanks!

ps. I'm not sure if I can place a link here, so if you want to look up my website you can search for 'allaboutzone bricklaying'


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey Tom,

Glad to see you embrace a new area you may not be so familiar with, managing to combine your life-long experience in the field and passion for bricklaying with IT. If I may make a couple of suggestions: the header image needs to be resized. If you want to keep it that big on the homepage, you need to change its resolution, use one with a higher resolution i.e. as the one you have appears pixelated. My personal opinion is that it's way too big and takes up almost the entire page once someone arrives on your website. I'd also change its content, maybe use a better framed/composition picture, as the current one has a bit of a 'too close for comfort' zoom.

The rest of the website is clean and looks good. The animations for each post are just right, not too fast and not too slow, while the pictures behind them seem to have decent resolutions so you don't have any of the previously mentioned issues. However, the header image you use once the user reaches the blog post also suffers from the low-res syndrome. You should change it with a higher-res version. Internet speeds have come a long way and if you're worried about loading times and traffic you shouldn't.

Your cross links seem good and the articles are definitely written with a lot of passion and knowledge. Any reader can tell and the text is nicely formatted with an easy to read layout on the pages. You could consider making the text column narrower as it does look a bit too wide at the moment but it's not terribly disturbing!

Good luck and keep writing!


----------

